# Timberland Freedom Sun Canopy



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi, we have just bought a timberland freedom and were wanting to get a drive away awning but when you connect to the rail on the sun canopy, you cant open the door. Its the same for if you use the electric winder, you cant open the sliding door until the legs are up, seems a daft design. Does anyone have any advise on if there is a driveway that fits? or can the canopy be changed for one that gives more clearance?

Many thanks in advance 😁


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't visualise what you mean by "you cant open the sliding door until the legs are up".

I don't have a sliding door but when I extend the awning I do have to support it with the legs being deployed otherwise it would foul up the door opening.


----------



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

The canopy is fitted literally 1cm if not less above the sliding side door so when you wind out the canopy it drops when it first comes out of its housing at which point you cannot open that side door as it catches on the underside of the canopy until you have it lifted again with the legs which really leaves the electric option non useable unless you leave the vehicle by another door. So, when the drive away attachment is attaches to the rail, this protrudes by about an inch which prevents us also from opening the sliding door. If I wanted an awning I would have to go out of another door and enter the awning that way instead of by the side door making it an extension of the van if that makes sense?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Normally on a PVC they mount it on brackets from the roof so this doesn't happen.


----------



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah, its a crazy arrangement and completely useless really. We were wondering if you could actually use the same canopy onto different brackets or wether we would have to purchase a whole new setup


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Without knowing exactly which canopy/awning, van and fittings it is impossible to say, a picture would help but not fully, having said that if it is a proper Fiamma standard awning, then using the proper brackets for your vehicle maybe it'd be okay, but you would then probably have holes to fill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just re-read the OP and I'm a bit off the subject.


----------



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

Its an Omnister 6000 🤷*♀


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Was the sun canopy dealer-fitted? Sounds like a botched job.


----------



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes, but when you look at other Timberlands, they are all the same


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you been in touch with the maker about your problem? Might be worth a try.


----------



## Toni Derrington (Sep 29, 2021)

Unfortunately they went bust a while ago


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some parts here, but Omnistor is now Thule, who seem to be still going, I'd still throw it back at the dealer and let them sort it out.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I also have a Timberland Freedom, the wind out awning fitted is a close fitting curved body model that fits close to the roof line, it is not the same as one fitted to a wall, in my view, it looks much better than one perched on stand off brackets with the awing above the roof line.. that some convertors use, 
Does this help, sorry no , but it does explain the rational Timberland employed, to make a van conversion to the highest possible standard , it was certainly not aa suggested a "bodged job" !
I bought a van conversion for touring and have no need or desire for any kind of pitched awning, for me it defeats the object of. touring van .
There are other types of 'drive-away' awnings that don't utilise the wind-out awing ..they have straps the you throw over the roof and peg down on the other side.. 
I hope that both explains and helps..

For those who have never seen a wind-out awing like that, or though it a "bodge" a photo of mine ..


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gosh, it seems a very long time since I saw you post Jim! Welcome back! Lovely van!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, it seems a very long time since I saw you post Jim! Welcome back! Lovely van!


thanks.. and sorry for delay in relying .


----------

